# Fehler beim laden einer .xml



## Java Chris (12. Jul 2006)

```
org.jdom.input.JDOMParseException: Error on line 2 of document file:/D:/Programme/eclipse/Projekte/BackupServerAuswertung/Data/BEX_xaswe_01902.xml: Document is invalid: no grammar found.
```

der header der xml lautet so...


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16" ?> 
- <joblog>
  <job_log_version version="2.0" /> 
- <header>
  <filler>======================================================================</filler> 
  <server>Job server: XYZ</server>
```

wie kann/soll ich das umgehen?


----------



## byte (12. Jul 2006)

Zeig mal den Code, mit dem Du die XML Datei einlesen willst. Hast Du da evtl. die Validierung gegen ein XML-Schema oder eine DTD aktiviert oder gar eine fälschliche Grammatik angegeben?


----------



## Java Chris (12. Jul 2006)

SAXBuilder b = new SAXBuilder(true);
			Document doc = b.build("Data/BEX_xaswe_01902.xml");
			XMLOutputter out = new XMLOutputter();
			out.output( doc, System.out );

einfach, einlesen und dann ausgeben


----------



## Java Chris (12. Jul 2006)

ok hab schon den fehler... diese true beim saxbuilder


----------

